# loksound 5xl in USAT NW2



## bigemike (Jan 18, 2021)

I have a couple of questions?
What motor selection do I want to use in the lokprogrammer for the USAT engines?
And has anyone had success wiring the old smoke units directly to the 5v output of the 5xl? they are the older square ceramic wick style 

Everything else has seemed pretty straight forward.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi bigemike - I do DCC sound decoder conversions for customers' LGB locomotives using Massoth, ESU, LGB, Phoenix and Soundtraxx. I am going to install an ESU 5Xl into a customer's USAT F Diesel set but not until April or May, so I'll also need to figure out what Motor Setting to use. You could check with USAT folks in MA about the specs of their motors........give them the list of options shown in the LokProgrammer. And if you find out, please post it here on this forum.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You should measure the current draw of the smoke units before trying to drive them directly from the decoder.

Otherwise use the existing regulator board and a relay to send track power to the regulator boards.

Greg


----------



## bigemike (Jan 18, 2021)

LGB333$$$$ said:


> Hi bigemike - I do DCC sound decoder conversions for customers' LGB locomotives using Massoth, ESU, LGB, Phoenix and Soundtraxx. I am going to install an ESU 5Xl into a customer's USAT F Diesel set but not until April or May, so I'll also need to figure out what Motor Setting to use. You could check with USAT folks in MA about the specs of their motors........give them the list of options shown in the LokProgrammer. And if you find out, please post it here on this forum.


I used the Buhler settings from page 64 of the loksound manual and it works perfectly.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

bigemike said:


> I used the Buhler settings from page 64 of the loksound manual and it works perfectly.


Good to know..........thanks!


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

bigemike said:


> I used the Buhler settings from page 64 of the loksound manual and it works perfectly.


Hi Mike,
why don't you let the decoder do that? set CV54 to 0 and then press F1 ......... the loco will run 1 or 2 Meters ..... and it´s now ready to run .... normaly


----------

